# Vermeer 504 Super I



## Skippy (Feb 28, 2013)

Do any of you guys have any experience with a Super I .... I just bought one and have NO experience with this type baler. I found a 1999 with only 1000 bales thru it. The only other Baler I have used was a Krone 230. The Krone was a good baler and had a mini stop system where you barely had to stop to kick out a bale.. Will the Vermeer function in a similar way or.... ????. I do not have a book yet, but have all that stuff ordered from Vermeer. The Vermeer does not have net wrap, but appears to make a tighter bale hopefully will shed water better. Any opinions. ???


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome to HayTalk.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Really good baler, especially for it's time. They were made in a time before Vermeer began to make two different type balers, the standard and the commercial.
I know a man who bought one new and has over 10,000 rolls on it. He had to replace the bearings, wore out some chains and sprockets, still hooks up and goes.
I do not believe net was offered as an option.
You may be supposed to disengage the PTO to dump. My friend always did, said he was supposed to do so.


----------



## Skippy (Feb 28, 2013)

I had heard that you have to disengage the PTO to dump. The baler i purchased has only made 1000 bales and in a late 1999


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Skippy said:


> Do any of you guys have any experience with a Super I .... I just bought one and have NO experience with this type baler. I found a 1999 with only 1000 bales thru it. The only other Baler I have used was a Krone 230. The Krone was a good baler and had a mini stop system where you barely had to stop to kick out a bale.. Will the Vermeer function in a similar way or.... ????. I do not have a book yet, but have all that stuff ordered from Vermeer. The Vermeer does not have net wrap, but appears to make a tighter bale hopefully will shed water better. Any opinions. ???


Welcome to Haytalk.

Never Had the 504 Super I baler so not overly familiar with that perticular baler,A few nieghbors had them and were very dependible balers.Sorry I can't help you out more.You can order a operators manual by going to Vermeers website for free.They send out a parts book with new balers also.I would try to get one of them also.I don't think the 504 had netwrap option until the XL model.

Please put general location in profile.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Skippy said:


> I had heard that you have to disengage the PTO to dump. The baler i purchased has only made 1000 bales and in a late 1999


Has it been stored under a roof?
With a 1000 rolls it is just getting broken it.
The bearings may need a good going over if it has not been used in a while.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Would wait for the manuals. I have ejected bales both ways but prefer to shut pto off. This is using my 605 S J. Martin


----------



## Hoghart (May 18, 2013)

I have had a 504 Super I for 15 years. Very dependable.

I disengage the PTO prior to ejecting the bale.


----------

